# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: رسترسی به سطر و ستون در DBGraid

## ehsan21

با سلام
من اطلاعات دیتابیس را در یک DBGraid  نمایش میدهم
به چه صورتی می توانم اطلاات را به صورت سطر و ستون بخوانم
مثلا مقدار سلول سطر 1 ستون 2

----------

